# Sunday's MLB TV Schedule



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Bold = C-band digital/analog in-the-clear feeds. 
Red = Superstation & ESPN feeds.
Blue = DirecTV EI feeds.

*1:05 PM ET*
Angels (No TV) @ Blue Jays (TSN) 
Mariners *(FSN Northwest & EI 754)* @ Yankees (WCBS)
Rangers *(KDFW)* @ Indians *(FSN Ohio & EI 755)*

*1:15 PM ET*
Red Sox *(WFXT)* @ Devil Rays *(WTSP)*

*1:35 PM ET*
Rockies *(KWGN)* @ Phillies (WPSG)
Royals *(KMBC)* @ Orioles *(O's TV)*

*2:05 PM ET*
Tigers *(FSN Detroit & EI 758)* @ Twins (No TV) 
Marlins *(WPXM)* @ Brewers *(FSN North-Wisconsin & EI 757)*
Athletics (KICU) @ White Sox *(WGN)*

*2:10 PM ET*
Braves *(Turner South & EI 756)* @ Cardinals *(KPLR)*

*2:35 PM ET*
Mets *(WPIX)* @ Astros (No TV)

*4:05 PM ET*
Reds *(FSN Cincinnati & EI 759)* @ Giants (KTVU)

*4:35 PM ET*
Expos (No TV) @ Diamondbacks (KTVK)

*5:00 PM ET*
Pirates *(FSN Pittsburgh & EI 760)* @ Padres (KUSI)

*8:10 PM ET*
Cubs @ Dodgers = *ESPN Sunday Night Baseball*


----------

